# New puppy owner! Can't figure out my dogs breed?



## Carolina29 (Nov 25, 2015)

So today my puppys fourth day in her home. She is 3 months. I can't figure out her breed, she's mixed and someone told me she was a Puggle, but I would think twice about that one. Then another person told me she looked like a Bullpug. 
If you could all share your honest opinions you would be of much help :wave:



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





















Sorry for the bad quality, I haven't really set time for picture taking, these were just quickies:redface: She's much cuter in person, lol. I love her. Please share your opinions!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I would go ahead and rule out 'puggle'. She's pretty big for 3 months. Maybe boxer mix? Some Mastiff?


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

Yeah that's a big 3 month old puppy. I saw an adult boxer/pit mix the other day that could have looked just like this as a pup.


----------



## Carolina29 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hmmmm you're right. They didn't give me the exact age of my pup but yeah, she is more than three months apparently. Maybe 5, almost 6. 
Well she's not a boxer, it doesn't seem like she's gonna grow much. I've never had a small dog before. My last dog was a Labrador and he was a lot of work, the playfulness and exercise with this girl is quite refreshing


----------



## griffinflames (Sep 19, 2015)

All those wrinkles reminds me of shar pei but the face looks bulldog/boxer. Maybe a boxer/shar-pei mix of sorts? Super cute pup!


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Carolina29 said:


> Hmmmm you're right. They didn't give me the exact age of my pup but yeah, she is more than three months apparently. Maybe 5, almost 6.
> Well she's not a boxer, it doesn't seem like she's gonna grow much. I've never had a small dog before. My last dog was a Labrador and he was a lot of work, the playfulness and exercise with this girl is quite refreshing


You have had her four days, why do you say she doesn't seem like she is going to grow much? Even if she is 5-6 months she will still grow more yet. Pics can be deceiving but she doesn't look like a small breed from the pics. I too can see what everyone else said, bulldog/boxer/shar-pei.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I definitely see a boxer mix. Why do you say she's not a boxer? If she's only 5-6 months she could double in size.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

She looks younger than five or six months in the pictures. I do not think she is going to be very small. What does she actually weigh? How old did the Vet think she was?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Kyllobernese said:


> She looks younger than five or six months in the pictures. I do not think she is going to be very small. What does she actually weigh? How old did the Vet think she was?


Agreed, she looks more like 3 - 4 months to me, and definitely not a small dog.


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

First you said she's three months and then doubled her age. She will still grow after six months, especially if she's a large breed like I suspect. She looks much younger than 6 months to me.


----------



## BooneOEB (Aug 3, 2015)

I would guess a Bulldog mix. A lot of Olde English Bulldogges look a lot like her (which are essentially English Bulldogs with some American Bulldog/Mastiff/Pitbull mixed in to stretch them out). I would bet she is younger than estimated also, and if she is 3 months old, she will be a lot bigger than a "Bullpug". Boone was about her size at 3 months and is now 50lbs at 6 months. I would guess based on his weight and his parents, he will end up at around 75 lbs, but probably only 30" or so at the withers.


----------



## Annageckos (Mar 21, 2015)

First thought was bulldog/shar pei. I could go with boxer or mastiff too depending on weight and age.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Maybe a pug/Boxer? How much does she weigh? Her face does have a bit of Mastiff look to it though too.


----------



## Carolina29 (Nov 25, 2015)

Well I found out shes almost a year old
The person that I bought the dog from informed me she was more or less than 3 to 5 months old, but as she got her season today, the vet said she was 8 to 12 months old and has probably reached her full growth.


----------



## Carolina29 (Nov 25, 2015)

As I said, they didnt give me the exact age when I got her.


----------



## MastiffGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

By face, color, body shape going to say Bullmastiff x, could be a poorly breed one but there looks like something else at play in the face.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Where did you get her that they didn't even know her age or breed? She looks like a young puppy in the face, but I would hope the vet would know how to look at her teeth and other markers to set an approximate age.

So she went into heat today? She could be only 6 months old. . .some dogs mature earlier than others. But probably 8 months is more common. Be sure to keep her away from intact boys for a full month, to be safe.


----------



## Carolina29 (Nov 25, 2015)

My dads friend literally found her. 
Pics are deceiving, she is a small breed just from the looks of it. She looks bigger in pics and her jaw looks more square when it is actually rounder.

I doubt she'll end up as a big tall dog.


----------



## Carolina29 (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes, I think so too.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Carolina29 said:


> The person that I bought the dog from





Carolina29 said:


> My dads friend literally found her.


Huh?

I agree with everyone that she looks like a young puppy.


----------



## Carolina29 (Nov 25, 2015)

Lol.
We bought the dog from him.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Carolina29 said:


> Lol.
> We bought the dog from him.


How bizarre... Someone sold a random puppy they found? Did they try and find the owner?


----------



## Carolina29 (Nov 25, 2015)

We bought the dog from him excuse me. Its only logical, sorry for not being clear enough.


----------



## Carolina29 (Nov 25, 2015)

Um do you even know in what conditions or where exactly they found her? No, you dont. Please save your rude questions/comments to yourself.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Carolina29 said:


> We bought the dog from him excuse me. Its only logical, sorry for not being clear enough.


But you said he randomly found it?


----------



## Carolina29 (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes, and we bought it from him.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Carolina29 said:


> Um do you even know in what conditions or where exactly they found her? No, you dont. Please save your rude questions/comments to yourself.


So what was the situation that caused you to obtain the dog? When you're vague about things people misunderstand because they can only extrapolate based on the information you provide.


----------



## Carolina29 (Nov 25, 2015)

No, I believe I was clear enough.
And some people like you might misunderstand due to the fact that Im vague because its none of your business.


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Carolina29 said:


> We bought the dog from him excuse me. Its only logical, sorry for not being clear enough.


The confusion is related to that this guy randomly found a dog and then made money off of it. So we were trying to give the benefit of the doubt in asking questions of how you obtained the dog. It was just confusing when you said you bought it from someone and then you said the original _owner_ randomly found it, in most cases I wouldn't think someone would _*sell*_ a dog they found on the street. I guess, unless he did vet treatments and raised it or something.




Carolina29 said:


> Um do you even know in what conditions or where exactly they found her? No, you dont. Please save your rude questions/comments to yourself.


We don't know the conditions that's why we're asking. No one is being rude here, we're asking questions.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Carolina29 said:


> No, I believe I was clear enough.
> And some people like you might misunderstand due to the fact that Im vague because its none of your business.


You aren't being very clear at all, honestly. You post asking about what breed the puppy is, state you've had it for four days yet it's not growing (who expects a puppy to display visible growth in 4 days?). Then you change the puppy's age in two subsequent posts. By large margins. 

Not sure if you know quite how this "breed guessing" game works, but we need to at least know approximate age and weight to try to help you AT ALL with breed guesses.

If you'd like to be all "vague because it's none of our business", then we can all be vague too and tell you the puppy is a most likely a Heinz 57 and will probably grow into a nice medium to "smallish-large" dog. 

I hope she was a legitimate stray and that someone isn't frantically looking for their lost dog over the holidays. She looks very well taken care of for a stray, in my opinion.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Hiraeth said:


> You aren't being very clear at all, honestly. You post asking about what breed the puppy is, state you've had it for four days yet it's not growing (who expects a puppy to display visible growth in 4 days?). Then you change the puppy's age in two subsequent posts. By large margins.
> 
> Not sure if you know quite how this "breed guessing" game works, but we need to at least know approximate age and weight to try to help you AT ALL with breed guesses.
> 
> ...


If you bought the dog from someone who found her as a stray (hey, maybe that person paid for some vet care or something and just asked to be reimbursed), please make sure that the dog has been scanned for a chip and that a proper search for a lost dog has been done--- including such things as a craigslist posting of a found dog (doesn't need a photo, you'd want the owner to describe her but give something general like tan dog, 30-40 lbs), letting the local shelter or humane society know (in some places it is the law that animal control be notified of found dogs), and preferably some facebook posts with local area dog rescue groups and lost/found dog groups.

If you are SURE that everything is on the up-and-up, that's great. If you're not sure, then you can see why people are questioning what sounds like a very odd situation.

It is not unheard of for people to steal dogs and sell them, and its also not unheard of for a generally honest person to find a dog and just pass the dog off to someone rather than do a proper search for an owner.


----------



## Carolina29 (Nov 25, 2015)

Well you obviously didnt read why I changed the age, did you? i didnt "expect" the dog to grow in the first 4 days I had it, I said I didnt think it seemed it would grow much, as in my personal opinion, not facts.
Anyway, I dont live in the states. The place the puppy/dog was found was in bad conditions and in a really bad neighbourhood. Like you will.never see a puppy with a chip here, ever. This isnt the states or Canada. When a stray dog is taken in by a home, consider them lucky. Because that usually never happens..there are no laws, the goverment does not care for animals at all. Thats why it may sound like an odd situation.
If this dog had been found in the US, then of course.that whole process would be undertaken immediately. But not here.
Bruna was given a shower and fed properly, she is in good conditions. And the person I BOUGHT her from had her as a stray dog for 2 MONTHS now. She was also taken care of in that time.
I really doubt an "owner" is looking for her, because there are TONS of stray dogs here where I live. Like its crawling with them. Its not really policy when you find a stray dog to post for the owner because its.such few that actually look and care for them that those few are posted all over town.
I registered on this.site just to ask the simple question of your personall guess/opinion of the dogs breed, not to receive comments of people second guessing or taking my words out of context, bec I dont mind questions, I just mind when theyre not asked in a proper fashion with no reason at all. And im not talking about the last users, which were more polite than the first ones. If you dont want to be helpful and friendly, then why even reply in the first place?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Carolina29 said:


> Well you obviously didnt read why I changed the age, did you? i didnt "expect" the dog to grow in the first 4 days I had it, I said I didnt think it seemed it would grow much, as in my personal opinion, not facts.
> Anyway, I dont live in the states. The place the puppy/dog was found was in bad conditions and in a really bad neighbourhood.
> Bruna was given a shower and fed properly, she is in good conditions. And the person I BOUGHT her from had her as a stray dog for 2 MONTHS now. She was also taken care of in that time.
> I really doubt an "owner" is looking for her, because there are TONS of stray dogs here where I live. Like its crawling with them. Its not really policy when you find a stray dog to post for the owner because its.such few that actually look and care for them that those few are posted all over town.
> I registered on this.site just to ask the simple question of your personall guess/opinion of the dogs breed, not to receive comments of people second guessing or taking my words out of context, bec I dont mind questions, I just mind when theyre not asked in a proper fashion with no reason at all. And im not talking about the last users, which were more polite than the first ones. If you dont want to be helpful and friendly, then why even reply in the first place?


Here's the thing-- while we try to be polite (and really, this is a very tame board by internet standards)-- concern is generally towards the dogs moreso than the feelings of the posters, especially when the context is so confusing. Most of the questions asked about the background of the dog really were aimed at helping determine age and size which can help indicate breed but yes, once there were some possible questions on to how the dog was found/bought, then it makes sense to ask about that. 

For an example of something that would create some confusion in people reading your posts, you say in the first post that the pup is (or is thought to be) 3 months old. So now, if the person you bought her from had her for 2 months after finding her, then her age shouldn't have been any mystery at all. a 4 week old puppy is very clearly a tiny baby, even for large breed pups. If the pup was not a tiny baby when that person found her, than 3 months would be a wildly inaccurate guess.

Knowing the number or types of stray dogs in your area does make a difference in guessing breed. For example, in my area, it would be a good bet to guess bully breed and/or scent hound for a stray. But in another area, husky types would be a better guess. In an area with very few strays and low levels of "backyard breeders", then purebred might be more likely. Some dogs very rare in the States are common in other countries, etc. 

I see some Sharpei in the wrinkles and face shape but something else with bigger ears


----------



## Carolina29 (Nov 25, 2015)

Well that is true, my mistake.
Thank you for replying.


----------



## SamiSaysRawr (May 26, 2012)

I would say that dog is about 4-5 months old. I'm not sure about breed other than bully/mastiffy mutt, but I think she will grow up to be a medium to large dog.

Does she still have puppy teeth? Teeth are usually a good indicator of a puppy's age.


----------



## Carolina29 (Nov 25, 2015)

I checked her teeth but I'm not really sure. Her teeth are really small and separated, I've seen small adult dogs with teeth like that but I couldn't tell the difference on her really. I guess only time will tell. So far she's been so great.


----------



## Annageckos (Mar 21, 2015)

Can you get a picture of her teeth? Puppy teeth are easy to tell apart from adult teeth, once you've seen them. They are smaller and more narrow than adult teeth, also much sharper.


----------



## Carolina29 (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes I added it with the rest of the pictures. That's the best I could get since she wouldn't stop moving.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

They do look like puppy teeth, the canine teeth beginning to fall out. Which would mean she's around 4 months old. But you said "she got her season today", do you mean she went into heat? Most dogs don't go into heat so young, but I guess it's possible.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

She's so cute!!! I'd say she'll be on the med-large side. Depending on the pic I'm looking at, I see Frenchie, Sharpei and Boxer. Could be all or none of the above, though!  

4-ish months is young for a first heat. Wow. You don't want a pup that young getting pregnant. Keep her safe. I assume the vet made sure it wasn't something else going on?


----------



## Carolina29 (Nov 25, 2015)

Yup she definitely went into heat. Shes a really horny dog lol she humps everything hahaha
Shes gotten taller since she got here her legs.are a bit longer now
She wont get pregnant tho lol not on my watch


----------

